
Ask HN: How do we help students that are stuck at home? - Areading314
I can&#x27;t even imagine how disruptive it must be for students to be stuck at home trying to learn everything they are going to need for their college and future. What are some things HNers can do to help?
======
pshapiro99
Use your social media to share links to free learning resources, including
those offered by your local public libraries. Amplify (retweet) educators
doing that.

